# Update before I disappear again



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought some of the oldies may like an update on my girls.

Daisy 2 next month, she's still exactly the same happy chilled out girl loves everyone.




































Lotus is 16 months, she qualified for crufts at her first show and got a fantasic critique I am extremely proud of her and she has turned into a beautiful girl.









Snoozing in the ring



























And our new addition Leilani who is Lotus' niece, she's 5.5 months and comes out in a couple of weeks time (nervous already!) she's the happiest puppy I've ever come across.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!!! Love the name Leilani , its my favourite girl name :hello1:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

the baby!! is beautiful, best of luck with her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What lovely babies !!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Beautiful babies!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the pics Sarah!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful girls!! I love how the little one looks as though she is smiling!! She looks so tiny and sweet. Beautiful lot you have!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pictures Sarah! Our ladies debut the same weekend I think!  I'm getting nervous already too!! LOL


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Three Lovely Ladies :love5:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe I really enjoyed your pictures of your baby's. They are so sweet.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely pics, Sarah!  xx


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Heather we have snow due so gotta feeling it'll
Be the 2 weekends she's showing lol been keeping an
Eye on who has pups out lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have wonderful dogs


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Laura, I'm so partial to them honestly they make my life complete all
Of them are very special as will Be every addition


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it an outside show Sarah?? Or are you just anticipating the driving? LOL Don't even mention it because I have a 5hr drive to our show & it BETTER not be snowing!!! :tard:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely babies.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

You have such beautiful chis!!!!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

The driving heather. All our shows now are inside until after crufts now because it's England and it's cold and wet. Just if we have snow our roads are a health hazard because we don't have the ploughers like you guys do, can't get out my road.

Not too worried about her first as it's only an open and I just wanted her to have shown before we go to the club show. I just hope she's not one of those that show at home but not in the ring. She's pretty up herself but it's so loud and cam be over whelming at least with lotus I know she will show because she's so full of herself wanting to take everyone else on lol have to keep her away from the other rings because she is after the other breeds lol I am super nervous about it! Shes still quite small too so hoping she grows a bit in the next few weeks. Should be use to the slow growers by now.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah yes. I'm just lucky hubby has a plow & my dad (who lives next door) plows our town roads. LOL I'm sure she'll do great. I hope someone is able to get pics of you guys! I'm still waiting to see if my hubby is going to MA with us. If not I'm going to try to find someone else to go with me. Don't really want to be alone but if it works out that way it works out that way. LOL Looks like these shows won't be as much competition as they were last year so that makes me HAPPY. haha Three bitches one day, five the next & the Sat entry breakdown hasn't been listed yet so who knows. But yeah...we're also doing it for the experience right now. I want her to have a show in before the end of this year so we've got to travel. Hopefully there will be some closer to home next year. Two are at least...just have to scope out the NH shows & hopefully we can find some I can travel to/from w/o needing a hotel/motel.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! Every time I see pictures of them, they get prettier and prettier!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you rachel they all seem to be changing. Daisys coat is getting huge I called her a pom yesterday lol, lotus is maturing and filling out and leilani is growing up so fast!!

Heather LOL 5 bahahaha we had 150 entries at Wales yesterday, I reckon there will be 200 at the BCC  I'm not going to expect anything you know if she shows I'll be happy.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_what beautiful babies you have, they are gorgeous, good luck with the showing._


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

cute pups.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonderful to see you and your babies Sarah! Hope I didn't miss you, i've been rather inactive myself


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice to see daisy and lotus! 

Congrats on your new girl she's a gem! 

Good luck at the shows


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I KNOW!! hahahaha I don't even know if I'd bother with 150+ entries. At least we have a decent chance.


----------

